# 67 gto matching # engine



## 19bandit69 (Oct 11, 2017)

I am new here, also first time pont owner. I posted a question earlier today trying to find out about the engine that is in my 67 GTO i purchased. After doing some research, SOMEONE PLEASE CORRECT ME if this is not correct. On my PHS DOC it shows engine unit #599504 . on the front of my block it has 511548 WS. So this is not the original engine? ALL HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! By the paperwork, no not original block. someone appears to have had a lot of patience or just stumbled onto a WS block that is fairly closely dated. Not that big a deal, unless you are in this '67 HO car real deep & the car was represented as having an original numbers matching block/engine.


----------



## 19bandit69 (Oct 11, 2017)

I was told that that it did not have orig engine. I was just wanting to confirm what engine i had. THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No the original engine, but still the 'correct' engine for the car. As stated, not really an issue, since you didn't buy it as a matching engine car. Amazing that the replacement engine is so close to the original, though. That took a LOT of searching, or just dumb luck. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

How do I match up my motor to my vin? I've done some research but it's tough to find the numbers on the back of the block (67). I'm new to this, so any help is appreciated. 313410 YS on the front of the block.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MBGB33 said:


> How do I match up my motor to my vin? I've done some research but it's tough to find the numbers on the back of the block (67). I'm new to this, so any help is appreciated. 313410 YS on the front of the block.


The partial VIN was not stamped on the block until 1968, so you will not find a VIN. The number I believe you have is the Engine Unit Number (EUN) or Sequence Number. The PHS documents may show the EUN if anything. Otherwise, casting date codes.


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> The partial VIN was not stamped on the block until 1968, so you will not find a VIN. The number I believe you have is the Engine Unit Number (EUN) or Sequence Number. The PHS documents may show the EUN if anything. Otherwise, casting date codes.


Thanks PontiacJim! Do most guys with GTO's want those PHS documents? Is this the only way to confirm my car is original? Thanks again!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MBGB33 said:


> Thanks PontiacJim! Do most guys with GTO's want those PHS documents? Is this the only way to confirm my car is original? Thanks again!


Yes, its a great way to verify your car and its options because of how old our cars are and often the mechanicals have been replaced. Cars which still have original numbers matching drivelines command a higher value IF the potential owner is looking to restore the car. BUT, for many, the resto-mod with regards to the driveline can on the other side of the coin increase value and desirability. Drop in a stroked 400/461CI with aluminum heads or the LS3 Chevy, a 5-speed overdrive or OD automatic, and an aftermarket rear axle and it can bring as much, and possibly more, than an original numbers matching car due in part to the age of the generation who is interested in the car.

Also, should you decide to ever sell, having the PHS documents in hand ensures the buyer of your claims of the car being original. So it is also an investment.


----------

